# 5 and 10 cent store



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided I needed a new building for my town. I thought a corner building would be appropriate. I found this building from searches on the web.











This was made from foamed PVC board (Kemotex, and other brands). Windows and doors are all scratch built. You can view a more detailed build log. 












































It's a very big building, so I made it 2/3 scale to fit in with my other 1:20 buildings. Depth is even shorter. 









I won't put it out till the spring. I'll have some leveling to do, but it looks like it will fit in nicely.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW very nice !!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Bruce... 

Fronm the topic title, I thought you bought it at the 5 & dime...









Great attention to detail...


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Fantastic work! 

Stunning! 

Alec


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

Thanks for posting your store on MLS. I've been admiring your build on LSC and am very impressed. You have certainly set the standard for fine scale structures that rivals some of the best structures I've seen modeled in other scales using commercial kits. I intend on using many of your techniques when I get around to building more of my own structures.

See you at York.

Doc


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one nice building...and it's a great looking town too. What kind of foam board are you using...and where do you get it?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is something else Bruce, great job!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. 

Doc, I'm thinking I might bring it to York.

Mike, the foamed PVC goes by various names: Sintra, Komotex, Celtec, PVC board. I got mine from E Plastics - it's really nice to work with.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I see that once again the bar has been raised on this forum. This is a stunning model and one that I think we would all like have on our railway.
Truly beautiful and a credit to the goals of this hobby.
Well done.
Cheers.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of a lot of the buildings I saw in San Francisco and Santa Cruz on my recent excusrion down south. (How does anybody find parking anywhere in San Francisco?) 

It's a corner building, but lacking a street on the one side...so is the street next?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, there will be a street. 

BTW, the original building still stands. You can find it on Google Maps at 13000 Western Avenue, Blue Island, IL.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's just magnificent--you've really captured the feel of an American small town. The decorative detail is marvelous


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes please bring it to york for the model contest.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are some really nice buildings Bruce! the store is the best of the lot!


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOAH! 

VERY nice


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided I needed a little boy peeking in the window, so I made one from Magic Sculpt. 

I also thought a pet dog on a leash would be a good touch. The dog is from a Toob of Dogs I got from Michael's.


----------



## pethia (Jun 10, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Great interior! I have not really done an interior before but it does add life to the scene!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Bruce, magnificent indeed!


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Took me back to the days of yesterday, what American boy hasn't peeked into a store window of a 5 &10 cent store. Remember them well and what aisle the toys were on. 

Super, super job! 

Dale


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce....FANTASTIC!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah yes Bruce, I remember going to that 5 and 10 store when I was about 12 or 13. I never took my dog because I always wanted to go inside and buy something from the clerk (who I had a crush on). She would always tell me I should save some of my money. Alas, she never knew that I came in to see her not because I needed to spend my money. Thanks for the memories.
Bob


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent, Bruce. Where did you get the door handles? They look great, especially compared to/with my sewing pin heads. Also, where did the display items such as the miniature water tower in the window and the store's cash register come from? 

I've been looking for photos of an old(er)-time soda pop reefer--the kind that stood on legs, used crushed ice and had a pull open top--to put inside my gas station, if I ever finish it. I've Googled various "coolers" but get the kind people take to tailgate parties and such. I guess the cosmic question is, what kind of junk would you put inside a one-room, old-timey gas station, prolly located in the sticks (I borrowed the design from a calendar by a Southern artist who paints Coke-themed Dixie buildings). BTW, I've already pasted a girlie calendar on the walls and have printed up some Remington and Peters posters. I tired to do some oil can labels, but couldn't figure out how to make them small enough on my printer. And forget candy bars!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. 

Joe, the door handles come from http://scaleartmodels.com/ - they have all sorts of 1:20 stuff. Quite impressive. The water tower came in a "Toob of Trains" I bought at Michael's. I have no idea where the cash register came from - maybe Pola? I've had it for years in my scrap box.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Just unbelieveable. What did you use for the sidewalk?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce; 

Yeah, that is a Pola cash register. It is part of an interior detailing kit they sell. The kit has all sorts of details including: workbenches, a typewriter, a 1930s era telephone, a desk, a desk lamp, a dog, an anvil, an ornate water fountain, sundry tools, and other stuff. 

The store is perfect. Takes me back to the Woolworths and Murpheys we had in my home town. As a small boy in the late 1940s and early 1950s, I would spend happy hours in those stores "lusting" after Plasticville buildings and toy cars and trucks to go with them. The trains were usually only found at Western Auto, Sears, and local hardware stores. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, David. I must have bought that decades ago. 

Jim, the sidewalk is made from 3/8" foamed PVC (Sintra, or whatever). I scribed it and then painted it with some exterior paint. I put a wash of India ink and alcohol over it.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to congratulate Bruce Chandler for taking 'Best of Show' and 1st place in structures for his 5 and 10 cent store at the ECLSTS. Great job Bruce, you certainly deserved it.















Doc


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce 
I saw your wonderful masterpiece at the York show, and your model is defitnately worth the best of show. Your modeling techniques are superb, I am glad I got to see the model in person. 
I really appreciate to see a model of great quality. Keep up the good work, and keep us informed. 
Dennis


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautifully done, Richard! Thank you very much for sharing it with us. I'll appreciate the build log as well, I'm sure. 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

more interior please


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It was a truly fun project and to get the Best of Show prize really was icing on the cake!

I put it out on my layout the other day and it fits in nicely.










Steve, there's a few more interior pictures over in my build log on page 9. The interior is really just a suggestion, as it's not all that visible when in place.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bruce,
Looks great. What did you use for the base? I started using Cement board two years ago and that was a mistake. Over the winter it started coming apart, so I'll need to switch to something else very soon. I was thinking maybe of trying ceramic floor tiles, like the ones you find in the big box stores. I would think those would be safe outside. 


Thanks,
Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Thanks. I use Foamed PVC - it goes by several names but I get mine at http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/PVC_Foam_Board. Not cheap, but I've not had any problems with it outside.


----------

